# Super Bowl in HD, Thanks to Sat TV



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DirecTV will launch CBS HDTV feeds to customers in the network's owned and operated (O&O) markets Jan. 30, in time for the big game - the Super Bowl.

Eligible customers who have the appropriate HD receiving equipment and subscribe to DirecTV programming packages that include local channels, or the DirecTV HD package or receive CBS distant network signals, will have access to CBS HDTV programming that includes the Feb. 1 CBS presentation of Super Bowl XXXVIII.

EchoStar's DISH Network also has HD feeds of the big game available to its customers who reside in CBS' O&O markets, under terms almost identical to DirecTV's offering.

Eligible satellite TV customers will receive the live feed from either WCBS in New York City or KCBS in Los Angeles as part of their eligible programming package. In all, the CBS HDTV programming will be available in 17 markets where CBS owns and operates stations and nationwide for subscribers to CBS distant network signals.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a dumb question or maybe its a old question but I am still a newbie and dont understand. I just picked up the 921 so that I can watch my local OTA's in HD with a new attic antenna. Channel 8 here in Indy has been showing the majority of the Colts games in HD and will also broadcast the SuperBowl in HD. Now I get all my locals through the satellite too. Why isnt the signal that I get through the satellite in HD, guess I am not familiar with how the signal is passed onto me through dishnetwork. By the way,, the replacement 921 is working great, no disk failure so far. I took Marks advice and got a big attic antenna and now get all local stations in HD,, yipppeeee.
Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The data being uplinked to the Dish Network satellites from all of the locals across the country is still standard definition. That is, Dish is carrying the SD version of all of the local channels for each of the cities. If they were to switch to carrying the digital version (with support for full HD with DD) of all of the locals, it would require more bandwidth, both on the uplink and when sending it down to the subscribers.

Additionally, note that only the 811 and 921 can handle HD encoding, so there would be plenty of receivers unable to decode the feed at all. Hence, this is not viable at this point in time. Perhaps in 2006 or 2007?


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Slordak said:


> The data being uplinked to the Dish Network satellites from all of the locals across the country is still standard definition. That is, Dish is carrying the SD version of all of the local channels for each of the cities. If they were to switch to carrying the digital version (with support for full HD with DD) of all of the locals, it would require more bandwidth, both on the uplink and when sending it down to the subscribers.
> 
> Additionally, note that only the 811 and 921 can handle HD encoding, so there would be plenty of receivers unable to decode the feed at all. Hence, this is not viable at this point in time. Perhaps in 2006 or 2007?


I can understand that. Thank you. I do remember something about 2006/2007. Is that when the FCC will require everyone to broadcast in HD ?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The requirement is not that everyone has to broadcast in HD, but that they have to stop their analog broadcast and only use the digital broadcast. So you know how your HD channels show SD stuff during the day? We'll that meets the 2007 requirement even though it isn't HD.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Cyclone said:


> The requirement is not that everyone has to broadcast in HD, but that they have to stop their analog broadcast and only use the digital broadcast. So you know how your HD channels show SD stuff during the day? We'll that meets the 2007 requirement even though it isn't HD.


Gosh dang it. I guess it is the first step along the way though.


----------



## Zotzgotz (Jan 20, 2004)

Newbie here just got an 811 and ota antena for local hd. I live in collegeville pa about 17 miles out of phila. How do I know if I will get the super bowl as a dish feed. I do have the hd package now but I don't get a CBS feed in it.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You need to subscribe to your Philadelphia Locals as well, and while you're at it, tell them to turn on the CBS-HD feed for you (assuming you can receive it). However, if your local CBS is broadcasting in HDTV (and you can receive that via antenna) - you'll probably get a better picture that way.


----------

